# UK couple looking to move to Czech - do'able?



## mitya (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this so my apologies if it's off-topic but I figure many people can probably help answer my question.

In short: how easy is it for a UK couple (i.e. British passport-holders) to move to the Czech Republic? We're not retirees or people with millions to invest or anything like that, just a working couple who want to change country.

We work for UK companies remotely, meaning we can work from anywhere. I'm assuming we can pay tax to Czech Republlic, not UK, if we moved. (My company has staff in various companies, and they pay tax to their own countries, not UK).

Anyway, any advice is super welcome!
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to check the website of the Czech embassy in the UK to see what information they have regarding visas. For a non-EU couple like yourselves, it's very likely that you will have great difficulty getting a work visa unless you have a job lined up with a Czech employer willing to get work authorization for you. And getting work authorization may depend on what line of work you are in or qualified for.

Working remotely isn't always possible for foreigners who need a visa. A few EU countries have set up "digital nomad" visas - but Estonia is the only one I have heard about recently. Otherwise, a "digital nomad" generally is someone who moves around based on a Schengen visa (i.e. 90 day "tourist" visa), but usually they can't get longer term authorization to take up residence in a specific country.

But the Embassy information on visas is the place to start to see what is possible.


----------



## mitya (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply, and for introducing me to the phrase digital nomad. That's precisely what I am. I guess I'll see which countries are interested in supporting such a concept!


----------

